# RAK Driving License



## kashaziz

Hi,

I will be landing in RAK soon. I have read about the procedure for driving license (theory classes, test etc) and was wondering if forum members can let me know the chances of passing it? How tough is the road test? What is expected from the candidate? etc.

All pointers will be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

